# 90-93 altima : any common problems ?



## hoax (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi

I'm thinking of buying a 1990-1993 altima (I forget the exact year)

I'd like to know if there are any problem areas that I should look out for when buying this vehicle (ie : head gasket fails often , overheating problems , etc...)

Thanks !


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The first generation Altima is the 93-97 model years and not much for real differences between them other than a change to the grill, tail lamps, and going to OBDII in 95. 
I would look for a good service history but the best thing to do is have it professionally inspected by an independent shop or mechanic before you buy it.

Troy


----------

